# goldfische sterben!



## Corny80 (4. Dez. 2011)

hallo!

gestern nachmittag habe ich meinen kleinsten __ goldfisch (ca. 7 cm) regungslos im teich gesehen, wollte sehen, was los ist. holte ihn mit dem kescher hoch, da bemerkte ich, dass er bereits tot war. er hatte keinerlei verletzungen oder ähnliches.
heute musste ich dann leider feststellen, dass ein weiterer von meinen goldfischen (der größte, ca. 15 cm) auch nur noch ganz langsam auf der seite an der oberfläche schwamm, er war so gut wie tot. ich holte auch ihn mit dem kescher raus, bei ihm sah man, dass an seinem mund und den kiemen was kaputt war, sah irgendwie abgefressen aus. anscheinend irgendeine krankheit,oder? danach habe ich noch einen __ shubunkin bemerkt, der auch nur noch ganz träge war und nicht mehr normal schwamm. dieser hatte allerdings wiederum keine äußerlichen verletzungen. 
was soll ich jetzt machen?:? liegt das am wasser? bei mir läuft der filter immernoch ganz normal. die uvc habe ich vor ca. 2 wochen ausgeschaltet. wassertemperatur liegt bei ca. 6-7 grad. also auch nicht kritisch,oder? gefüttert habe ich nicht mehr, weil die absolut nix mehr wollten. 
die restlichen goldfische jetzt in die badewanne zutun, ist bestimmt falsch,was?!

ich hoffe,ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. 

gruß, corny


----------



## frido (4. Dez. 2011)

*AW: goldfische sterben!*

Mess mal mit nem Tröpfchentest die Wasserwerte-vor allem den Nitrit Wert! Besteht die Möglichkeit einer Vergiftung von außen (z.B. durch Unkrautvernichter usw.) Hast du kürzlich irgend etwas am Teich verändert? Durch die abgeschaltete UVC kann zwar die Keimbelastung ansteigen, aber das kann ich mir als Grund für das Fischsterben eigentlich nicht vorstellen. Prüfe erstmal die Wasserwerte-vorher ist eh alles nur Spekulation.


----------



## Corny80 (4. Dez. 2011)

*AW: goldfische sterben!*

also ich hab nix am teich verändert, nur das netz gegen den laubfall wieder weggemacht. wie gesagt, nur die uvc abgeschaltet. vielleicht sollte ich sie ruhig wieder anmachen...

wie genau geht das mit dem tröpfchentest? habe so etwas noch nie gemacht.


----------



## canis (4. Dez. 2011)

*AW: goldfische sterben!*

Guten Morgen

Ein Wassertest ist im Moment sicher das wichtigste. Sonst kann man über die Ursache nichts sagen. Wenn du dir einen Tröpfchen-Test kaufst, liegt dort eine Anleitung bei.


----------



## Corny80 (4. Dez. 2011)

*AW: goldfische sterben!*

kann ich auch einfach einen normalen wassertest machen? also marmeladenglas randvoll.
das würde ich dann zum obi bringen, hab ich schon mal gemacht.


----------



## Corny80 (4. Dez. 2011)

*AW: goldfische sterben!*

heute sind schon wieder welche drauf gegangen. :-( morgen muss ich dann was unternehmen.
komischerweise scheint es nur die goldfische zu betreffen.
hier ein bild:
bei einem, der am ufer lag, fehlt ja fast der ganze kopf.


----------



## Zermalmer (4. Dez. 2011)

*AW: goldfische sterben!*

Hallo Corny,
mein Beileid für die Verluste.
Wie oben schon empfohlen wurde:Wassertest machen/lassen

Klar kosten solche Testkoffer, die verschiedene Mittelchen enthalten und die man nach Anleitung mit dem Teichwasser vermischt und dann bewerten muss, Geld.
Ende letzten Jahres hatte ich mir erst einen Streifentest besorgt, um das Wasser eines Überwinterungsgasts im AQ im Keller im Auge zu behalten.

Kurz bevor meine Fische in den neuen Teich umgezogen sind habe ich mir dann doch einen Testkoffer gekauft, damit ich einfach schneller und genauer weiss, ob etwas aus dem Ruder läuft.

Ich habe den Koffer bei nem Onlineshop (oder war es über ebay) gekauft.
Im lokalen Handel bekommt man die natürlich auch bzw. halt auch die Sofortanalyse im Laden. (Evt. mal hier im Forum danach suchen, was so verwendet wird.)

Aber sieht schon gruselig aus, der eine Goldi.

Da die Fische nach dem ableben nicht unbedingt sofort aufschwimmen, sondern mitunter am Teichgrund liegen, kann es sein, daß andere Teichbewohner (Fische, __ Schnecken, __ Käfer u.a.) die Chance genutzt haben und sich an ihm bedient haben... bis er schlussendlich doch aufgetrieben ist und Du ihn gefunden hast.

Und je nachdem wie lange die verstorbenen Fische schon im Teich sind, kann das Wasser auch leiden.
Man kann es auf dem Bild schwer erkennen (lade mal ein 1024x768 Punkt Bild hoch) kann es sein, dass die Schwanzflossen der oberen auch nicht mehr originallänge haben?
Und das der obere Blasen im Brustbereich bei der vorderen Flosse hat?


----------



## Corny80 (5. Dez. 2011)

*AW: goldfische sterben!*

komisch ist halt, dass anscheinend nur die goldfische sterben.
ich mache gleich einen wassertest, glaube aber, dass es nicht am wasser liegt, sondern dass ein __ goldfisch eine krankheit bekommen hat und die anderen angesteckt hat. einen konnte ich wenigstens retten, der schwimmt gerade in der badewanne. werde ihn dann, wenn mit dem wasser alles ok ist, wieder in den teich tun.
denn wenn es am wasser liegen würde, dann hätten die anderen fischarten doch auch was,oder?

@zermalmer: nein, die schwanzflosse des mittleren goldfisches war immer so klein. äußerliche wunden bzw. verletzungen hatten nur zwei der mittlerweile 6 verluste. 4 sahen unversehrt aus.


----------



## Corny80 (5. Dez. 2011)

*AW: goldfische sterben!*

hab heute nen wassertest gemacht, ist alles in ordnung.
kann gut sein, dass die goldfische sich irgendwelche bakterien eingefangen haben, als ich die uvc ausgeschaltet hatte. die anderen fischarten sind wohl widerstandsfähiger. deswegen gab es nur verluste bei den goldis.
die verkäuferin der aquaristik-abteilung meinte, dass ich jetzt den filter abstellen sollte, damit die unterschiedlich warmen wasserschichten nicht mehr vermischt werden. was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Zermalmer (6. Dez. 2011)

*AW: goldfische sterben!*

Hallo corny,
generell kann es schon sein, dass sich ein fieser Bakterienstamm da bei Deinen Goldis breitgemacht hat, aber das zu beurteilen bin ich als Anfänger nicht in der Lage.

Ob die UVC an oder aus ist, dürfte glaub ich egal sein.

Für die erfahrenen User (so sie sich denn Melden) dürften die Messerwerte interessanter sein.

Wo bewegt sich denn momentan Deine Wassertemperatur? (am Besten nicht nur oben, sondern Mitte oder etwas weiter unten im Teich)
In bestimmten Temperaturbereichen entwickeln sich bestimmte Bakterien recht gut bzw. die Fische sind anfälliger für deren Angriffe, weil sie selber geschwächt sind und ihre Abwehrkräfte zurückgefahren werden.

Wobei ja eigentlich Goldis schon als recht robust gelten.

Was den Filter angeht, generell hat die Mitarbeiterin schon recht (siehe meine Frage wegen der Wassertemperatur).
Bzgl. Filter im Winter gibt es per Suche viele Betriebsmodelle und halt auch Erkenntnisse und Ansichten ob man den Filter laufen lässt oder abschaltet usw. usf.

Kommt halt auch immer auf den Teich und dessen Beschaffenheit an.


----------



## canis (6. Dez. 2011)

*AW: goldfische sterben!*

Hallo

Andreas hat Recht, wenn er sagt, dass Goldfische eigentlich recht robust sind. Wenn ich mir deinen Besatz gemäss Profil (5 Goldorfen, __ Sterlet, 4 Shubunkins, 2 Goldschleien) anschaue, wundert es mich schon, dass ausgerechnet nur die Goldis sterben, dennn diese vertragen eigentlich sehr viel (z.B. bezüglich schlechter Wasserqualität oder Sauerstoffarmut) und gelten nicht gerade als Krankheitsanfällig. 

Die genauen gemessenen Wasserwerte wären nach wie vor wichtig. Die Aussage "ist alles in Ordnung" hilft nämlich leider nicht weiter.


----------



## frido (6. Dez. 2011)

*AW: goldfische sterben!*

Genau-stell mal die Werte hier ein. Glaube allerdings auch nicht, das es am Wasser liegt-bei schlechten Wasserwerten hätten zuerst die Orfen kieloben getrieben. Das es am abgeschaltetem uvc liegt, glaube ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht-obwohl der natürlich totes Wasser macht und nicht zwischen nützlichen und ungewollten Algen,Bakterien und Keimen unterscheidet. Heißt-durch die uvc könnten die Fische ihr Immunsystem geschwächt haben, da sich die körpereigene Abwehr nie selbst gegen Keime, Pilze etc. wehren mußte. Durch die abgeschaltete uvc können sich nun wieder Keime entwickeln, denen das untrainierte Immunsystem der Fische nicht gewachsen ist...-is aber nur ne Theorie!!!

Ach ja-für ein __ Sterlet dürfte dein Teich ein,zwei Nummern zu klein sein...-nich böse gemeint, nur als Hinweis!:smoki


----------



## bergi (6. Dez. 2011)

*AW: goldfische sterben!*

Hallo Corny, 
es könnte natürlich auch sein, dass sich irgendein "Räuber" an den Goldis zu schaffen macht. 
Der zerquetschte Kopf auf dem einen Foto--- das wäre z.B. ein typischer Angriff von einem großen __ Döbel oder __ Orfe/__ Aland, der den Goldi kopfvoran bis zu den Schlundzähnen geschluckt und dann entsprechend bearbeitet hat..
Hast du recht große Orfen im Teich?
Oder könnten es Vögel gewesen sein?
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## jochen (6. Dez. 2011)

*AW: goldfische sterben!*

HI,

ich würde unabhängig von den Werten sofort einen 60 - 70 % Wasserwechsel mit angepasster Temperatur machen.
Senkt die Keim,- und evtl. negative Bakterienanzahl, und ist auf jeden Fall nicht verkehrt.

Warum erst einen Test machen ?

Passen die Werte nicht,... wird eh ein Wasserwechsel empfohlen...

Passen die Werte, hat man bei 9000 ltr. maximal 15 - 20 Euro investiert, und den Fischen trotzdem was Gutes getan.

Natürlich bringen Tests immer was, aber in so einem akuten Fall würde ich immer erst Wasser wechseln, bevor das man lange überlegt, ob,- wann,- wo und welchen Test man macht.

Handeln ist hier wichtiger als hin und her überlegen.

Danach kann man auch anderen Gründen wie, den Tipps wie "Gefahr von Aussen" usw. auf den Zahn fühlen.

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Corny80 (7. Dez. 2011)

*AW: goldfische sterben!*

also die genauen werte habe ich jetzt nicht. habe in der aquaristik-abteilung beim obi den wassertest gemacht. da wurde der nitrit- und nitrat-gehalt gemessen und da war alles ok. 
also wenn goldis eher robust dann liegt es weder an den wasserwerten noch an der wassertemperatur (oben hab ich mal gemessen, waren ca.6-7 grad). 
ich vermisse jetzt übrigens auch noch einen von den zwei kleinen albino-__ graskarpfen und einen weiteren __ shubunkin, die sind wie vom erdboden verschluckt. habe heute schon fast alle pflanzen zurückgeschnitten und den uferbereich entwuchert. da habe ich sie auch nicht gesehen. ein __ reiher kam bis jetzt nicht. kann mir nicht vorstellen,dass er jetzt doch kommt. krähen gibt es bei uns einige.aber die holen sich doch keine fische aus dem wasser. was kann mit denen passiert sein? die anderen lagen ja entweder bereits tot im wasser oder schwammen halbtot an der oberfläche. 
meine 4 goldorfen sind ja gar nicht größer als die goldis. einen anderen feind wüsste ich nicht. im wasser sehe ich immer mal wieder eine kröte. aber die war das sicher nicht. 
also meine vermutung ist ebenfalls, dass das was mit der abgeschalteten uvc zutun gehabt haben muss. die war halt monatelang an bei mir und dann plötzlich aus. ich wusste ja nicht, dass das problematisch sein kann. nächstes jahr sollte ich die uvc besser nur dann anstellen,wenn es auch nötig ist. wenn das wasser grünlich wird. ansonsten sollte sie aus sein. die goldfische werden sich irgendwas eingefangen haben, wogegen die anderen fischarten immun sind bzw weniger anfällig. aber wenn ihr sagt, dass goldfische robust sind. naja...
aber wo die zwei anderen vermissten fische sind würde ich gerne wissen. 
hab jetzt schon die hälfte meines besatzes verloren...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Dez. 2011)

*AW: goldfische sterben!*

Hi Corny,

mal ne andere Frage. Ist der Fischbesatz so schon über den letzten Winter gekommen? 

Goldfische fahren bei kalten Temperaturen ja ihren Stoffwechsel herunter und stehen um nicht unötig Energie zu verbrauchen so lange wie es geht ruhig  in der Tiefe rum. Ein Stör ist auch bei kalten Wassertemperaturen aktiv und scheucht ruhebedürftige Arten die in der Tiefenzone ruhen durch die Schwimmerei leicht auf. Diese verbrauchen dann ihre Winterreserven. Den Winter über fressen sie normalerweise ja auch kaum noch weil sie Futter nicht mehr so gut verwerten können, wenn sie dann fetthaltiges Störfutter fressen bekommt das ihrem nur noch sehr langsam arbeitenden Verdauungstrakt auch nicht mehr so gut wie bei warmen Wassertemperaturen.
Orfen sind jedenfalls viel weniger anfällig durch Störungen von außen (__ Sterlet). Orfen machen keine Winterruhe wie Goldfische, und Schleien lassen sich nicht so leicht aufscheuchen.

Könnte ne Erklärung sein weil es nur die Goldfische betrifft 

MfG Frank


----------



## rainthanner (9. Dez. 2011)

*AW: goldfische sterben!*

Hallo, 
möglicherweise ist dir ein Fisch vor längerer Zeit verstorben und du hast es nicht bemerkt. Also im Teichwasser verwest. Wenn dies dann noch einen zweiten kassiert, dann nimmt das seinen Lauf. Eine andere Ursache fällt mir jetzt auch nicht ein. 
Der Verwesungsprozess dauert im kalten Wasser sehr lange - ist aber umso unverträglicher.  
Du solltest prüfen, ob noch irgendwo ein Fischkadaver im Wasser liegen und dann das Wasser tauschen. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Sandra1976 (9. Dez. 2011)

*AW: goldfische sterben!*

Hallo Corny, 
ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass  dein Fischsterben was mit der UVC Lampe zu tun hat,
Wir haben unsere auch den ganzen Sommer über am Laufen und schalten diese dann im Winter erst ab.  Unseren Fischen (Kois, Stör, __ Shubunkin, Goldis) hat das noch nie was ausgemacht bzw. wir konnten keine Veränderungen oder auch Todesfälle beklagen. 
Zum Thema Fütterung, was auch __ Knoblauchkröte angesprochen hat, kann ich aus Erfahrung nur sagen, das unsere Kois, Goldis etc. kein Störfutter mehr aufnehmen wenn es zu kalt ist.
Die ziehen sich zurück und stehen ruhig in einer Ecke. Die __ Störe "belästigen" sie auch nicht
aufgrund der Größe von unserem Teich, so das keiner sich gestört fühlt. 
Ich glaube eher, wie die meisten hier, das du ein Wasserproblem hast. Ich würde dir auch einen Teilwasserwechsel vorschlagen. Lässt du die Pumpe durchlaufen und hast du irgendwelche Sauerstoffsprudler in den tieferen Zonen? Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass du zuwenig Bewegung/Sauerstoffeintrag (viel Blätter etc. als Eintrag am Teichboden) im Teich hast. Der Fisch mit dem zerquetschten Kopf sieht nach Fremdeinwirkung aus, das kommt eben vor oder du hast einen gewitzten Fischdieb an deinem Teich.


----------

